# Titel



## Gott92 (29. Mai 2008)

also ... es ist ja so, am anfang, wenn man dem forum angemeldet ist, hat man ja ein so ein viereck und man heißt newbie oda sowas ... wie kann man das ändern?


----------



## ZAM (29. Mai 2008)

1. Alle die Offtopic waren und/oder geflamt haben, dürfen sich verwarnt fühlen.
2. @Thread-Eröffnet: Schau mal hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01 unter "Benutzerdefinierter Mitglieder-Titel".
3. Der Thread wurde ins richtige Forum verschoben.


----------

